# 92 stanza XE RPM gauge



## artemis malvoti (Aug 7, 2008)

my 92 stanza doesnt have a traditional rpm gauge.
it has something that might be a lightup gauge but it has never done anything
is it just mine or all of them?

ill try to put a pic up asap.


----------



## artemis malvoti (Aug 7, 2008)

*heres a pic*

Ok so here's a picture to illustrate what I'm talking about.

its the thing next to the speedometer

and if it is the RPM gauge why doesnt mine light up??

that reflection that looks orange on the "RPM" thing is not light.










here's a solo pic sorry about the glare on the cover


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

That is jsut a place holder. There's no gauge there. You can find on on ebay and drop it in.


----------

